# Intro To Computer Networks - UW/Coursera.org



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 21, 2013)

I thought I would give people a heads up to an excellent, free 'college course' I am taking offered by the University of Washington through the fantastic new online educational resource coursera.org (a consortium of many major and prestigious institutions from Stanford to The Hong Kong University of Science and Technology offering free online versions of some of their curricula).

Wish now that I had mentioned it before but it only started a week ago and can still be joined and has turned out to be pretty top notch. At the very least, I will let more people know about this great site. I am sure it is partly for these places to begin to test the viabilty of online education to the masses and it surely won't always be free. Though hopefully when it is not you can get real credits too. This course (and most others) do get a certificate upon successful completion.

https://class.coursera.org/comnetworks-2012-001/class/index


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 22, 2013)

Eww who would want to take a course through UW. I would rather poke my eyeballs out. Ha JK.

Thanks for sharing and Go Cougs!


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the website, the info seems great, but the video is very boring.
This is my opinion, don't get me wrong


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2013)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Thanks for the website, the info seems great, but the video is very boring.
> This is my opinion, don't get me wrong



What? You do not want to learn how the internet works LOL. Its more than trolls and billy badasses!


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 22, 2013)

The INFO seems great, but the video is very boring
That means that the guy who is showing the networking is not good for me


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 22, 2013)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Thanks for the website, the info seems great, but the video is very boring.
> This is my opinion, don't get me wrong



Its a college lecture. Of course it is boring. The videos are just one part of it anyway. I am getting the textbook as well which is more in depth as found international verision for $23.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2013)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> The INFO seems great, but the video is very boring
> That means that the guy who is showing the networking is not good for me



Sorry, the naked chicks were out that day so he took over


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 28, 2013)

Ugh. Week 2 was tough. Dealing with the link layer (incl error detection and correction) is a lot of math (binary placement, XOR) plus concepts I just don't have any background in.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 29, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Its a college lecture. Of course it is boring. The videos are just one part of it anyway. I am getting the textbook as well which is more in depth as found international verision for $23.





 Hey man!
 Im always looking to learn, do they give you anything if you pass? 
 Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah a certificate of completion. One day things like this will surely provide real credits but will also then cost money. I am now looking at this one next (I need exposure to this kind of stuff incl. Python even though most of it will be over my head...hey not like it will tank my GPA (I don't have one!)). 

https://www.coursera.org/course/matrix


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 25, 2013)

I almost understand subnet calculation...almost. Ugh, binary...

Also I dumped the Algebra course for an Intro to Python itself. 

https://www.coursera.org/course/interactivepython


----------

